# Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein



## Norgefahrer (27. März 2005)

|kopfkrat  Hallo,ich möchte demnächst an der Küste von Schleswig-Holstein das Brandungsangeln ausprobieren und frage mich wo ich die Zeiten für Ebbe und Flut herbekommen kann  #c 
Da ich einen langen Anfahrtsweg habe (ca.600km) würde ich natürlich gerne wissen,zu welchem Zeitpunkt ich ankommen sollte um dort angeln zu können   
Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von Ebbe und Flut,also im Sinne von:Wie lange dauern die jeweiligen Gezeiten  |kopfkrat 

Also wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen und mir vielleicht sagen wie das dort an der Küste ist,mit Ebbe und Flut.

Außerdem brauche ich ja auch Wattwürmer um diese als Köder zu benutzen und da ich keinerlei Ortskenntnisse habe (um im Angelladen diese zu kaufen),habe ich mir gedacht,dass ich die Würmer ja selbst ausbuddeln kann (bei Ebbe :q ),oder nicht  #c  |kopfkrat  

Also bin für alle Info´s sehr dankbar


----------



## AndreL (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*

Hi, wo willst du denn genau hin?


----------



## Norgefahrer (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*

Wie gesagt,keinerlei Ortskenntnisse und deshalb kann ich auch nicht sagen wo ich hin will  #d  Hauptsache an die Küste zum Brandungsangeln  #6


----------



## AndreL (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*

Aha,
also sämtliche Gezeiten findest du beim BSH, www.bsh.de.
Allerdings würde ich dir die Ostseeküste empfehlen dort gibt es keine (nennenswerten) Gezeiten und das Brandungsangeln ist deutlich einfacher als an der Nordsee.


----------



## Norgefahrer (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> Aha,
> also sämtliche Gezeiten findest du beim BSH, www.bsh.de.
> Allerdings würde ich dir die Ostseeküste empfehlen dort gibt es keine (nennenswerten) Gezeiten und das Brandungsangeln ist deutlich einfacher als an der Nordsee.



Ostsee ist aber noch ein paar Meter weiter weg und ich fahr ja schon mindestens 600 Km bis nach Schleswig  |uhoh:  Soll einfach mal ab und zu für ein Tag sein


----------



## Norgefahrer (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*

Übrigens vielen Dank für den guten Link  #6  der hilft mir schon ein ganzes Stück weiter  #h


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*

Moin

Schleswig ist an der Ostsee  |kopfkrat   :m 

Die Ostsee ist aber gerade für Anfänger die etwas bessere Wahl in Sachen Brandungsangeln. Das Brücken- oder Molenangeln in der Nordsee soll aber nicht schlecht auf Platte und andere Fische sein. Das Brandungsangeln ist aber meistens sehr schwer, starke Strömung und weite Würfe sind erforderlich.

Ich würde dir die Ostseeküste empfehlen. Die Wattis bekommst du eigentlich in JEDEM Angelladen in S-H, außer der Lieferant hat Schwierigkeiten. 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Gast 1 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*



			
				Norgefahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ostsee ist aber noch ein paar Meter weiter weg und ich fahr ja schon mindestens 600 Km bis nach Schleswig  |uhoh:  Soll einfach mal ab und zu für ein Tag sein



Nicht neu für Dich, aber Schleswig ist Ostsee.

Nordsee mit Brandung ist "fast" unmöglich.
Bleib an der Ostsee.

Von Schleswig hast Du sehr gute Möglichkeiten.

1. Flensburger Förde
2. Küste um Damp (nördlich / südlich)
3. Eckernförder Bucht
4. Kieler Förde

Weitere Möglichkeiten sind mit längeren Anfahrten (1/2 Std. bis 2 Std.) realisierbar.


----------



## Norgefahrer (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*

|kopfkrat  Ich habe doch nie gesagt,dass ich in *Schleswig* angeln gehen möchte  #d  ich sagte,dass ich in *Schleswig Holstein* (Bundesland) angeln möchte  #6  Und für mich wäre da halt die Nordsee näher dran,aber wenn mir hier so sehr geraten wird,dass ich an der Ostsee mein Unwesen treiben soll,dann nehm ich den Tipp sehr gerne an  #6  

Das nennt sich doch auch das "Land zwischen den Meeren",also Nord und Ostsee   

Spielt ja auch keine Rolle,Hauptsache Ihr habt euch meiner angenommen und mir sehr nette Auskünfte gegeben  :m  Danke dafür.

Zum Thema Wattwürmer nochmal,gibt es da oben an den Küsten denn genug Angelgeschäfte,so das ich diese ohne Ortskenntnisse finde  ;+ 
Oder soll ich lieber ne Schaufel mitnehmen und selbst buddeln  :q 

Freu mich über weitere Antworten,die mich immer wieder ein Stück näher an mein Ziel bringen  #6


----------



## Hamsterson (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*

@Norgefahrer

Na ich weiss nicht ob ich an deiner Stelle, 1200km wegen ein paar kleinwüchsigen Dorschen fahren würde. Ich würde da schon jeher in die Richtung Meerforellevomuferausblinkern denken, oder wenn du eine Wathose hast, dann watend. Oder wenn man unbedingt Dorsche und keine Dorschzwerge fangen will, wäre ein Belly-Boat gar nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## mcrae (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*

An der Ostsee ist das mit dem Ausbuddeln nicht so einfach, da keine richtige Ebbe.
Angelläden gibts aber eigendlich in jedem grösseren Ort.
Ganz gut ist Fehmarn, da Insel kannst du dir die Küste nach dem Wind aussuchen.

Zu den Plätzen guck mal hier, da gibts auch einige nützliche Tipps:
www.angelsport-fehmarn.de


----------



## Norgefahrer (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*



			
				Hamsterson schrieb:
			
		

> @Norgefahrer
> 
> Na ich weiss nicht ob ich an deiner Stelle, 1200km wegen ein paar kleinwüchsigen Dorschen fahren würde.



Für Dorsche fahr ich Meilenweit  :q  #6 

Aber im ernst,ich kann es einfach nicht mehr abwarten bis zum Norge-Urlaub und möchte sooooo gerne mal das Brandungsangeln auf Dorsch und Plattfisch versuchen    Deshalb macht mir die Entfernung nicht sooooo viel aus. #d 

Vielleicht kennt ja auch jemand eine Stelle,wo man vielleicht ein Haus und ein Boot mieten kann  #c  Dann würde ich natürlich mal ein paar Tage bleiben  #6


----------



## Norgefahrer (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*



			
				mcrae schrieb:
			
		

> An der Ostsee ist das mit dem Ausbuddeln nicht so einfach, da keine richtige Ebbe.
> Angelläden gibts aber eigendlich in jedem grösseren Ort.
> Ganz gut ist Fehmarn, da Insel kannst du dir die Küste nach dem Wind aussuchen.



Wie weit ist es von Fehmarn bis nach Köln  |kopfkrat  ca. ;+  Vielleicht mach ich das ja  #6

DANKE DANKE DANKE für den tollen Link  #6  #6  super-spitze  #6  #6  #h


----------



## mcrae (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*

Versuchs mal auf Fehmarn.
Burscheid - Burg a.Fehmarn =536,8km
Fehrienhäuser/-Wohnungen gigts da reichlich.Campingplätze sind auch vorhanden.
Boote kann man auch mieten und ab zB. Heiligenhafen kann man auch mal mit dem Kutter raus.


----------



## Norgefahrer (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*



			
				mcrae schrieb:
			
		

> Versuchs mal auf Fehmarn.
> Burscheid - Burg a.Fehmarn =536,8km
> Fehrienhäuser/-Wohnungen gigts da reichlich.Campingplätze sind auch vorhanden.
> Boote kann man auch mieten und ab zB. Heiligenhafen kann man auch mal mit dem Kutter raus.


 Das nehm ich in Angriff  #6  Vielleicht schon in den nächsten 14 Tagen.
 Werde mich mal wegen der Unterkunft und dem Preis eines Bootes Erkundigen. Herzlichsten Dank für diesen Tipp


----------



## Benni (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*

@Norgefahrer schau mal hier, www.btc-grossenbrode.de da findest du Möglichkeiten zum Bootsmieten und übernachten.
Gruß.
       Benni


----------



## Norgefahrer (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*



			
				Benni schrieb:
			
		

> @Norgefahrer schau mal hier, www.btc-grossenbrode.de da findest du Möglichkeiten zum Bootsmieten und übernachten.
> Gruß.
> Benni


Habe gerade mal kurz reingeschaut,sieht sehr sehr gut aus  #6 

DANKE dafür  #h


----------



## Seehaeschen (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*

Im Baltic-Kölln Laden gibts Wattwürmer u.a., kannste aber auch selbst buddeln, aus Richtung Heiligenhafen kommend vor der Fehmarn-Sundbrücke links. Kenn aber leider die Autoanfahrt dorthin nicht. Such mal paar Boardies, die von Fehmarn sind u. kontaktier die mal. Ich glaub, Brösel hat ne eigene HP.
Am bekanntesten ist wohl Westermakelsdorf. Richte dich nach dem Wetter u. geh auf die Seite, die dazu passt. Von den Molen war es die letzten Jahre glaub ich verboten zu fischen. Du kannst auch in Heiligenhafen, z.B. Ferienpark, Brandungsangeln u. übernachten.
Ich bin mitte April in Heiligenhafen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Norgefahrer (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gezeiten an der Küste von Schleswig Holstein*



			
				Seehaeschen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mitte April in Heiligenhafen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
> #h Seehaeschen



Das kann gut sein    ich habe mich mal über Fehmarn und die Möglichkeiten für Übernachtungen schlau gemacht und gute Häuser gefunden.Vielleicht fahre ich ja auch in 2 oder 3 Wochen mal hoch  #6  Muß noch ein paar Kumpel davon Überzeugen  :q ,aber das dürfte nicht das Problem werden  

Also Danke für deine Informationen und wer weiß,vielleicht sehen wir uns ja  #h


----------

